# Use for cedar branches



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

I was out and about around the web today and I found a picture of some tables. The tables appear to me to be branches that are epoxied together and then squared off and finished. My idea for these is not for a table but maybe a set of coasters or "hot plates" to put under dishes on the table. My goal is to start a mother's day project now so I am not rushing the day before to give it to her on time. I think she would like something funky like that. And I can get my hands on some cedar branches relatively easy. 

Anyone have any experience with something like this? I tried searching the site here but was unsuccessful. Is the medium holding everything together an epoxy?

I appreciate any feedback in advance. And advance apologies if this has been asked before and I'm just blind. :laughing:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would probably seal up a cardboard box and put the branches in it as tight as possible and pour the epoxy in. After it dries cut the cardboard box away.


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> If it were me I would probably seal up a cardboard box and put the branches in it as tight as possible and pour the epoxy in. After it dries cut the cardboard box away.


Steve, thanks for the response. I was thinking some scrap plywood as I have plenty of that around. My plan was then to use a band saw and cut the box off the epoxy and branches. Does that sound doable? 

I like your cardboard idea and I think that may be easier then my plywood idea.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either way would work. I would be sure to put the plywood box together with screws so you don't have nails to contend with. I think the cardboard box would be easier to cut off however it might be hard to find a cardboard box the right size that you need. Perhaps there is comething you could line the inside of the wooden box so the epoxy wouldn't stick to it.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that would be great with drift wood pieces. Since you're doing one from an idea you saw I hope you don't mind if I copy that too.
I feel a beach trip coming up


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Either way would work. I would be sure to put the plywood box together with screws so you don't have nails to contend with. I think the cardboard box would be easier to cut off however it might be hard to find a cardboard box the right size that you need. Perhaps there is comething you could line the inside of the wooden box so the epoxy wouldn't stick to it.


I think my luck would be better with sacrificing the wood and allowing the epoxy to do its job, and then cut with a bandsaw. Not sure what I could put on the wood as a release agent. 

I like your idea with the screws. Makes it way easier and safer.


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

DST said:


> I think that would be great with drift wood pieces. Since you're doing one from an idea you saw I hope you don't mind if I copy that too.
> I feel a beach trip coming up


I don't mind at all. I'm copying it too. :laughing: If it works out, I may make some more things out of it like coasters as a house warming gift. Or possibly even an "oops forgot to get you something but don't want it to look like i did" gift. Ha. Just keep them on hand.

I am digging the driftwood idea. I am going to go grab some cedar thanks to mother nature and go from there.


----------

